# Thanksgiving alone w/ the dog -Feeling down about it all



## Isabellam (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all, this year will be my first Thanskgiving alone in 5 years. Crazy. Every year I complained about having to go to my husband's family, and this year, I am not going and I miss it.

I am not sure how I feel - I did not expect to feel this down about Thanksgiving. I thought about making a meal for myself, but why spend all that money for one person? Maybe I will just order chinese, and spend the money on wine.

Vent over. Just throwing myself a little pitty party.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

This sucks. Reading this post saddens me.

I'm sorry hon ::huge hugs::

About the dinner, the grocery stores offer a fully cooked turkey dinner with all the fixin's for take out for around 40.00. 

Personally when Thanksgiving is over I have sandwiches for the next week with the leftovers. They are made up of bread, mayo, turkey, cranberry sauce and stuffing. The only step to this sandwich other than adding the ingredients is making sure to smoosh the sandwich down with some force so the ingredients mesh. Best sandwiches ever.

Happy Holidays hon, stay in touch please.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I actually have two suggestions that will help:

#1--Volunteer at church or the local mission to feed Thanksgiving Dinner to the homeless. It will give you a whole new perspective on how blessed you are, even if you are alone. I got the BEST attitude adjustments when I spent time actually talking with and listening to the homeless, because they are like everyone else--they have a story to tell, had a few tough breaks in life, or have an issue or addiction they would rather ignore than have a home. Anyway, the point is that this is Thanks-GIVING so go give. It will do you good!

#2--When I was alone for the holidays, I often took myself to the fancy hotels in the area and had a STUNNINGLY good Thanksgiving buffet. At a hotel, no one looks at you "weird" if you're alone, and that way, you don't have to cook and wash all those dishes. Spend $20 or so on yourself and let someone else do the work for you!


----------



## Applepies (Nov 14, 2010)

You have a dog!! Lucky. 

When I've had holidays alone, I like to watch my most favorite movies. The ones that no one ever wants to watch like Romancing the Stone and those sorts. If it's only me, yes, I'm watching those movies I love, uninterrupted and in bliss. Gone with the Wind, what a fantastic movie!! 

Unfortunately, there are so many folks alone on holidays. It can be a sad time for so many! But it's just a day, that you don't have to work, yay. And if you are going solo, do what you find is enjoyable, make a new tradition of, anything you love but don't often get to do. I make mother's day for instance, kentucky fried chicken day because it is so bad for you but on that one day...won't kill me. What is your most favorite food in the world? Go for it. :smthumbup:


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Helping the homeless is a good idea. I may actually apply it during Christmas time since here in Canada we get two days off Christmas Day and Dec 26 which is Boxing Day.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I would also recommend helping out at the shelter. Nothing warms the heart like helping others and frankly, it's hard to feel sorry for yourself very long when you're dealing with those who have basically nothing. The wine and dog will still be there when you get back home.


----------

